# Kabalevsky's Preludes



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect this subject has gone through here more than once, but the search engine being what it is....

I've been pawing through my collection lately, and yesterday discovered a Classical Records (Russia) CD containing Dmitry Kabalevsky's "24 Preludes", performed by Vasily Shcherbakov.

Holy Smokes! I think I was expecting music in a similar vein to the preludes of Chopin or Scriabin; nooo. This music is, um, _energetic_. And attractive, at least for me. It strikes me that this is really young folks' music, full of life and strength and enthusiasm. Even without possessing those attributes I enjoyed it - healthy youngsters ought to be bouncing of the walls.

The CD also contains K's Sonata No. 3. That is probably good too, but I was pretty worn out by that time.

Classical Records CR-063

www.classicalrecords.ru


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Good mention, the Kabalevsky Preludes. If they were good enough for Horowitz....

For those interested, Murray McLachlan's early 90's Kabalevsky (Preludes, Sonatina 1, Sonata 3) on Olympia are reissued on Alto, as is his (even more entertaining, IMO) Khachaturian solo works. And some may remember his Myaskovsky recs, partially reissued on Regis.


----------

